# Closed-end Stretch Pen mandrel?



## johnspensandmore (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there a closed-end mandrel made for the Stretch pen? Thanks!


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 17, 2010)

Only if the tube is the same size as the tubes for which a closed end pen mandrel is already available. Special expensive mandrels are not needed to turn a closed end pen. check the closed end pen articles on my website at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles   Check the library for more information.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



johnspensandmore said:


> Is there a closed-end mandrel made for the Stretch pen? Thanks!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

the stretch uses the same tube as the smaller tube for the Jr. Gent/Statesman/Emp. just longer, like the panache.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 17, 2010)

In that case the mandrel can be found here:
http://arizonasilhouette.com/Closed_End_Pen_Mandrel.htm

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Russianwolf said:


> the stretch uses the same tube as the smaller tube for the Jr. Gent/Statesman/Emp. just longer, like the panache.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

and by smaller, I mean smaller diameter, not shorter. It's not the cap tube.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! I think I am going to break down and by the mandrel for this one.


----------

